# Training hard gyno



## mrbravo (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey there just after some advise im 25 ive been training hard fo the last 4 years gone from 10st 7 to 14st 1. last week i have noticed a hard lump at the side of my nipple any ideas


----------



## mrbravo (Nov 14, 2009)

any help


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

have you used gear in the past?

doesnt look like gyno to me


----------



## mrbravo (Nov 14, 2009)

only epistane about 6 weeks ago


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

I`m no expert but in addition to the lump it looks like you have also made the surrounding area look a bit angry. If you`re like me and stuff like this happens I cant leave the area alone and end up making it worse.

Just get yourself off to the GP and ease any paranoia that may have built.

Cheers


----------



## mrbravo (Nov 14, 2009)

wot do you mean by angry?


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

mrbravo said:


> wot do you mean by angry?


he means sore like you have been prodding it every ten seconds mate, im bad for that too as i use aas and im prone to gyno so the first itchy or tender nipple and im poking away all the time witch just makes it worse or even creats a problem that was never there if you get what i mean!!

may just be paranioa mate as i honestly cant see any gyno in those pictures


----------



## mrbravo (Nov 14, 2009)

paranioa it must me as i do prod them every half hour or so. ta


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

mrbravo said:


> paranioa it must me as i do prod them every half hour or so. ta


yeah that will do it mate, best bet is to leave them alone for a few days then check them again but like i say i definatly dont see anything to worry about in those pictures


----------



## jamolfc23 (Oct 20, 2009)

Iv got the same mate a hard lump under my left nipple, im taking test an tren so i no its due to this im takin 1 tab of nolvadex everyday i think it is easing off although still a lump


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

i also have a hard lump under my nipple that never used to be there...not prone to gyno usually..nipple is not really sore or swollen at all either ??


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Get your self to the doctor mate.


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Get your self to the doctor mate.


im currently running a test deca cycle..so i guess its got something to do with that..its just strange because i thought the nipple would become really sensitive at first...been running adex for the past 3 days but so far nothings changed.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Cant say for sure as i am not a doctor but when i had gyno 12 years ago, my nipple got really really itchy and sensitive, then i noticed it becoming puffy and raised, then the lumps formed.

Get your self to the doctor and tell him the truth.


----------



## mrbravo (Nov 14, 2009)

will poking it make the hard lump sore because it is. This has been since i stopped take epistane which is meant to reduce gyno


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

mrbravo said:


> will poking it make the hard lump sore because it is. This has been since i stopped take epistane which is meant to reduce gyno


probably just a swollen gland, it doesn't look like bitch tit.


----------



## mrbravo (Nov 14, 2009)

my nipple is now sore. I have noticed that if i press on them clear fluid comes out. Heard it could be prolactin an vit b6 can help


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

mrbravo said:


> my nipple is now sore. I have noticed that if i press on them clear fluid comes out. Heard it could be prolactin an vit b6 can help


Oh dear thats not good mate and yeah it most likely is Prolactin related, B6 will certainly do no harm as would Chasteberry but you might want to source some Prami & Letro make sure you zap it for good!


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

get yourself some letro mate. you can get it online from chemone. 2.5mg per day until all the symptoms subside then taper down the dose gradually, then follow up with 40mg nolvadex per day for a couple of weeks. it worked for me anyway:thumbup1:


----------



## mrbravo (Nov 14, 2009)

is prolactin gyno just fluid or there to stay? Any help. Nipple lookin puffy. Or will touchin it cause this


----------



## mrbravo (Nov 14, 2009)

any help


----------



## mrbravo (Nov 14, 2009)

I still have sore puffy nipples from m drol. There is a flat soft pad under 1 an hard pea above other. Wot can I take to reduce it. Need otc really cuz cant get letro etc ta


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

mate no offence but you clearly havent been running a sufficient PCT, this is the reason why designers have such a bad name, look into research sites like AG guys for what you need, failing everything try ESTO suppress as its the only real OTC SERM and it may help some but I doubt it will do much at this late stage, you could even go to the doctors and talk to him about it


----------



## mrbravo (Nov 14, 2009)

How long should the Gyno pain be sore 4. Wot can make the soreness go. Otc. Not that big just the pain really.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

mrbravo said:


> How long should the Gyno pain be sore 4. Wot can make the soreness go. Otc. Not that big just the pain really.


As already said mate there is no OTC supp that will help you with this issue, source some AI's or just learn to live with it.............also I'm confused, you said at the start of the thread your lump appeared after a Epi cycle but now your making comments about Mdrol, I really hope you haven't just run an Mdrol cycle instead of addressing the gyno issue first as if you have thats just stupid mate and guys will quickly loose interest in trying to help you as your clearly not listening to their advise?! :confused1: :whistling:


----------

